# Recommendations for surcingle belts?



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Ordered one from Lands' End but was disappointed with the quality (rarity for LE, if I'm honest). J.Press has some for around $50-60 which seems reasonable. Any other suggestions? Nothing too fancy, just a simple one I can wear with khaki-colored shorts this summer.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Leatherman, Ltd. $35. Lots of colors and tab options.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Leatherman, Ltd. $35. Lots of colors and tab options.


The *only *way to fly! :thumbs-up:

Great belts! Huge selection! MTO. Good prices. Good service. What's not to like? (I now have *far* too many!)


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

And 10% off + free ship for another few days. Very tempting to grab a ton of 'em.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, but they raised prices yet again!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> And 10% off + free ship for another few days. Very tempting to grab a ton of 'em.


*Real *men have at least 10+ Leatherman belts! Better get hoppin'! :devil:


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

A slightly cheaper (and sometimes 20% off) option is the Preston belts sold by www.preppyprincess.com (which site name, not to mention its design, is probably sufficient to deter any "real men").


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, say what you like, but I received a free key fob after a few orders.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

And what color combinations/designs are safe bets to go with most outfits? I was thinking navy or dark brown.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

A navy and red surcingle belt: https://thetrad.blogspot.com/search?q=red+belt


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dparm said:


> And what color combinations/designs are safe bets to go with most outfits? I was thinking navy or dark brown.


Navy is a safe bet, and useful. Maroon and olive too. The brown really doesn't appeal to me as a surcingle belt. Among the more discreet and useful stripes are navy/maroon, navy/khaki and a bit brighter, red/khaki.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Starch said:


> A slightly cheaper (and sometimes 20% off) option is the Preston belts sold by www.preppyprincess.com (which site name, not to mention its design, is probably sufficient to deter any "real men").


But "real men" don't worry about poncy things like clothes and their appearance! :biggrin:

Everyone should keep in mind those are cotton web belts, not wool like Leatherman Ltd. They won't be quite as durable in my experience.


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

Just placed order for navy/red stripe from Leatherman....total was $40.50, incl. feathered edge, brass buckle, and free shipping. Thanks for the tip, guys. I've got a navy cotton webbed belt that's helped my casual wardrobe, and look forward to my first surcingle. Navy/red should work well with my OCBDs and BB chinos. 

I'd love some new Rancourt loafers or mocs to complete the look for summer...hints will be dropped for Father's Day!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Jovan said:


> But "real men" don't worry about poncy things like clothes and their appearance! :biggrin:
> 
> Everyone should keep in mind those are cotton web belts, not wool like Leatherman Ltd. They won't be quite as durable in my experience.


Actually, they are the counterpart to the same belt by Leather Man. Yes, LM also makes a wool strap surcingle, as pictured above, but LM also makes the same cotton web with choice of motif ribbon like Preston.

I agree the wool strap will probably be more durable, but if you happen to want motif ribbon over wool (not that I think the OP does), it has to be a special phone order to LM at extra charge.

Also, Preston does make wool strap surcingle belts with tabs like the LM ones, but PreppyPrincess just don't carry them. I supose you can inquire with Preston as to who does.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

You might check a couple thrift stores as well, at lest around here they're usually bursting with them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

TA: You do have a point there. I'm actually tempted by the Canadian flag motif ribbon. It would make for an interesting conversation piece...

"So... what's your thing with Canada?"
"I was born there."
"Damn Canuck."
"You bet your butt." :icon_smile_big:

Hm... I'll have to make a purchase now after seeing the price Barrow Jacket quoted. A little disappointing that prices were raised yet again so soon, but probably nothing they could control. Plus, ever since I found out how Bean screwed Eliza B. over the flip flops, I've been determined to give them my business this year.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I hate to think my points are such singular moments!

Anyhow, don't forget:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Topsider said:


> Leatherman, Ltd. $35. Lots of colors and tab options.


LOL. You need to bring this link to the attention of our Ann Arbor, MI. members. I cannot help but believe the pictured maize and blue surcingle would be a big seller in that hotbed of the unforgiven!


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

One of my fellow ivy obsessives from the UK has just posted an article about this very subject; hope it is of assistance.

https://www.theweejun.com/index.php/whatever-happened-to-the-surcingle-belt/


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

Last year someone here suggested . Since they were on sale then, I purchased one and have been very please with it. I judge he quality to be better than the Leatherman belts I have, and one I have is marked "Made in U.S.A.". 

They're on sale again -- $20. Colors are limited. The Navy is true Navy -- almost black.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

martylane said:


> Last year someone here suggested . Since they were on sale then, I purchased one and have been very please with it. I judge he quality to be better than the Leatherman belts I have, and one I have is marked "Made in U.S.A.".
> 
> They're on sale again -- $20. Colors are limited. The Navy is true Navy -- almost black.


Sizes are even more limited, but they look nice. They remind me of the ones from Torino.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

martylane said:


> Last year someone here suggested . Since they were on sale then, I purchased one and have been very please with it. I judge he quality to be better than the Leatherman belts I have, and one I have is marked "Made in U.S.A.".
> 
> They're on sale again -- $20. Colors are limited. The Navy is true Navy -- almost black.


Thanks for the heads up. Great deal. Just picked one up in Olive/34. $25 and change shipped.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Yuca said:


> One of my fellow ivy obsessives from the UK has just posted an article about this very subject; hope it is of assistance.
> 
> https://www.theweejun.com/index.php/whatever-happened-to-the-surcingle-belt/


Interesting article. "Obsessive" is _le mot juste_: which is why it's interesting.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Orvis surcingles.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Olive has worked very well for me. I have been really considering the maroon, but I don't know how versatile it would be. Would navy or navy/maroon stripe be better?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I have an olive one and wear it a lot, but sometimes think it looks a little out of place. Navy is by far the most versatile.

Speaking of which, about to order one from Eliza B. The question is whether I should get a brown or yellow stitched feather edge...


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I got a great surcingle from Press which was stamped by Smart Turnout, made in the UK. It was a lot nicer than the usual Press surcingle (which I didn't actually think were very good).

https://www.smartturnout.com/


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

20% off $100 or more purchase right now too.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

For fly fishermen, Orvis also has these embroidered surcingles for $27.60


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Billax is wearing one in the WAYWT thread.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> 20% off $100 or more purchase right now too.


Done and done, thanks. Also grabbed one of those Dude Abides sweaters.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

FLCracka said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Great deal. Just picked one up in Olive/34. $25 and change shipped.


Well, the Cutter & Buck surcingle arrived today (two day ship time via UPS) and I'm very impressed. Great quality leather, buckle, and overall construction, and marked Made in the USA. If you can find your size, heck of a deal IMHO.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

FYI, I just contacted Eliza B. and they can switch out the buckle if you want more-traditional round buckle with your more-traditional feathered edge. Said to just add it to the comments form.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Anyone here ever found a source for buying wool surcingle by the yard? I've tired fabric stores, the web, tack shops, stables all without success.


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

It would be much appreciated if forum members would keep us alerted to future Cutter & Buck sales on their surcingles. They only had limited sizes in these sales. I'd like to try one or 2 when they replenish their stock.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sorry I got rid of my surcingles 15-20 years ago. I just wasn't wearing them. At the time they didn't seem special. Now they're hard to find, and somewhat expensive (in the 80s they were all over like dirt, always on sale, plus there were plenty of cheap knockoffs).

I wonder why I never see them in thrift stores, having been so common 20-40 years ago. Maybe that's just a little too old.

Thanks for the tip. I don't care for the thin stripe but $20 is a great deal.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Just as a reminder, LEBO still carries their US-made cotton web surcingle. I only bring it up due to it's high quality tabs and buckle, albeit cotton web (which holds up well).



It's a staple there, so if you wait for another LE promo code (or LEBO one) you can add it to an order for less.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Walter Denton said:


> For fly fishermen, Orvis also has these embroidered surcingles for $27.60


FYI Orvis has $25 off $50 non-sale purchases through Monday.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

After looking threw their sale pages, I find the amount of merchandise Orvis carries staggering.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

For Christmas 2004 my mother-in-law (girlfriend's mom at the time). gave me a Tulane embroidered belt; I planned to wear it to football games that fall, but alas, it was in my apartment that got 5.5 ft. of water in Katrina. I've been looking for a suitable replacement ever since.


----------



## mingus2112 (Dec 6, 2011)

here's a strange request. . .or maybe not so strange? Anyone have 31 to 32" waist that can measure their leatherman belt and/or tell me which size they ordered? I'm a size 31 pants most of the time, but sometimes a 32" I usually get a 34 belt, but sometimes it's too big. I see the option for a size 33 belt on the site, but i've got no measurements to go on. I'd love to compare it to my LL Bean belt - which fits perfectly with everything I own!-James


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a 34 Leatherman Cotton/Ribbon Belt.

Its 39" overall, 33-1/2" from middle hole to where the buckle attach's to the leather.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

mingus2112 said:


> here's a strange request. . .or maybe not so strange? Anyone have 31 to 32" waist that can measure their leatherman belt and/or tell me which size they ordered? I'm a size 31 pants most of the time, but sometimes a 32" I usually get a 34 belt, but sometimes it's too big. I see the option for a size 33 belt on the site, but i've got no measurements to go on. I'd love to compare it to my LL Bean belt - which fits perfectly with everything I own!-James


I thought the Press, which I think is Leatherman, were a little on the small side. Try Smart Turnout in 32 for a better fit.


----------



## mingus2112 (Dec 6, 2011)

Trevor said:


> I have a 34 Leatherman Cotton/Ribbon Belt.
> 
> Its 39" overall, 33-1/2" from middle hole to where the buckle attach's to the leather.


Sounds like the 34 is exactly what I need! Thanks!


----------

